# Back carry - newborn?



## aliss

Okay, verdict?

Millions of women do it... African women BW on their back from day 1. It seems very taboo out here to do it (even amongst babywearers).

Will you do it? Do you dare do it?

I didn't (mostly because I had a ridiculous Bjorn the first month but have used the Ergo since week 6, now 11 months. But when #2 comes along I'm thinking of back carry from day 1 (I assume in a tight cloth wrap?). I'm an experienced back carrier and I'm not afraid to do it... I guess I'm not sure if I should dare or not!

From my other post I'm already known as the NP weirdo here, do you think firemen will follow me around with a trampoline waiting to catch the baby or something?


----------



## SBB

If it makes firemen follow you around it's got to be worth a go!! 

I'd like to with the next one. But don't know how I'd get them in / out, and would worry about not being able to see them... 

X x x


----------



## aliss

SBB said:


> *If it makes firemen follow you around it's got to be worth a go!! *
> 
> I'd like to with the next one. But don't know how I'd get them in / out, and would worry about not being able to see them...
> 
> X x x

LOL! I dunno, I don't get any male attention now that I'm a momma!


----------



## NaturalMomma

Yes I do, the Rucksack carry

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4T_t0YWSSY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## aliss

Awesome, THANKS!!!! :)


----------



## lozzy21

No i wouldent do it on a newborn, i like being able to see baby. I am only just getting comfortable with the idea of putting Niamh on my back now, mainly since shes still on the small side.


----------



## freckleonear

Yep I definitely will with my next baby. I would probably wear a newborn nearly all day long and I would need my arms free for the other children. Only in a woven wrap though, no way would I use an ASC or SSC on my back with a newborn. Probably not outside the house either.


----------



## DarlingMe

I think its recommended not to prior to LO being to hold up their head. If they are behind you it is harder to see if they have their head/neck bent and arent breathing well.


----------



## Sam292

Have a look on https://www.wrapyourbaby.com

She shows some really secure back carries for newborns. I think I would be too paranoid that I couldn't see them properly but I have been back carrying my lo since 3 or 4 months. Now that i can do it confidently I might try it with a newborn. I would only do it with a woven wrap though.


----------



## Rachel_C

I wouldn't but I've never been able to wear my LO on my back even now she's a toddler (she's a meanie who pulls hair out!) so I haven't practised much. I'd prefer to have baby on my front anyway so I can keep an eye on her and also so I don't have to move her for feeding. I'm guessing that when this next LO comes along in August, I'll be wearing her a lot cos LO no 1 is very demanding sometimes. I don't think there's any problem with it if you're confident and safe though.


----------



## Lightworker

I wouldn't backcarry a newborn because I'd want to see her all the time. My LO is 8 months now and I wish I had the confidence to back carry her now as I could alot more done. My friends do it alot (the African way with a khanga not a carrier) and I get scared. Hmmmm


----------



## lozzy21

Sam292 said:


> Have a look on https://www.wrapyourbaby.com
> 
> She shows some really secure back carries for newborns. I think I would be too paranoid that I couldn't see them properly but I have been back carrying my lo since 3 or 4 months. Now that i can do it confidently I might try it with a newborn. I would only do it with a woven wrap though.

Shes cheeting, the one month old shes using is she same size as my 6 month old!


----------



## Sam292

huggermomof2 said:


> I wouldn't backcarry a newborn because I'd want to see her all the time. My LO is 8 months now and I wish I had the confidence to back carry her now as I could alot more done. My friends do it alot (the African way with a khanga not a carrier) and I get scared. Hmmmm

I actually found the african way much easier when he was smaller as its so much quicker and easier to master than wrapping. x


----------



## Aaisrie

I carried DD on my front purely for convenience as I was BF her I could just tilt her in the wrap or carry her in a cradle carry to feed her without having to take her out but other than that it wouldn't bother me to carry her on my back.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I wouldnt, but because i like to be able to see LO


----------



## AFC84

I wouldn't have done it with Finley, but now I have more wrapping experience I might do it occasionally with the next baby for getting things done around the house. But I really love front wrap snuggles, so I'd want to cherish them while they lasted! :)


----------



## lynnikins

umm whats the african way?


----------



## freckleonear

lynnikins said:


> umm whats the african way?

A kanga is a traditional African cloth that can be used as a wrap, shirt or skirt. Shorter (single) kangas are used for torso carries and longer (double) kangas are used for rebozo carries. Traditionally the tails are twisted and tucked rather than tied in a knot.


----------



## bubbles

I would if I had another. As much as I wanted to with DD I wasn't confident enough (I didn't carry DS) now I have mastered the art of back carries in a wrap I'd happily give it a go


----------



## Lightworker

Sam292 - do you still carry LO and how old is your LO. I always want to do it but my fear gets the better of me even though it would be so handy round the house x


----------



## Lightworker

Sam292 - do you still carry LO and how old is your LO. I always want to do it but my fear gets the better of me even though it would be so handy round the house x


----------



## Sam292

Yep, every day. It took us a lot of practice to get the back carry right but I started out doing it over the bed which made me worry less. Its so handy for at home - i would never get anything done without doing it! DS is 6 months on saturday and about 20lbs so quite big. Is there a sling meet you can go to where you can be shown how to do it? If not there are loads of videos on you tube. I find it easier to "superman" him on to my back rather than hip scoot and he thinks its a great game!xx


----------



## freckleonear

I was intrigued by the kangas and decided I had to give it a go! I used a wrap scrap which is probably slightly longer and narrower than a traditional kanga. First I tried rolling at the top and twisting at the bottom, which didn't feel very secure. Twisting at top and bottom was much better. A bigger bum would be handy for torso carries as it did start to slip a bit, but it would probably be more secure with practice! (Please ignore my filthy mirror with hundreds of little fingerprints all over it.)

https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC02691.jpg


----------



## lozzy21

That doesnt look like it offers much back support.


----------



## freckleonear

Torso carries are a completely different feel to any other type of back carry, the weight is on top of your bum instead of higher up. Not sure I like it personally.


----------



## cleckner04

I wouldn't but only because I breastfeed in the carrier so I like LO having quick access. :lol:


----------



## Lightworker

Sam- lol natural parenting where I live is virtually unheard of but I will check out Youtube

Freckleonear- thanks for the pic - i'm gonna give it a go, I am abit worried about LOs legs being spread to far apart, did you experience this? X


----------



## freckleonear

Hmmm I don't think they are any further apart than with a normal back carry? The only difference is that with a kanga carry the wrap should actually come part the way down the calf rather than just knee-pit to knee-pit, so the legs are a bit straighter (feet pointing in front rather than bending at the knee and pointing down).


----------



## lollybabe2011

Sam292 said:


> huggermomof2 said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't backcarry a newborn because I'd want to see her all the time. My LO is 8 months now and I wish I had the confidence to back carry her now as I could alot more done. My friends do it alot (the African way with a khanga not a carrier) and I get scared. Hmmmm
> 
> I actually found the african way much easier when he was smaller as its so much quicker and easier to master than wrapping. xClick to expand...


Exactly what Sam292 said, this has been done in africa for generations. I have seen it first hand and i did this my son since he was a few days old. You can clean, cook, hoover anything and your little one will be fast asleep. 
To me it is actually more secure for newborn since they do not wiggle a lot, like a toddler.
I also think is better since baby is lying down flat, unlike the front which there is loads of contours esp. if you have boobs.
Something I will do again in a heart beat if I have another one.


----------



## DarlingMe

I always thought LO was supposed to be up higher with those kanga type of carriers? Like so their head is up right behind yours and they can look over your shoulder? I think that baby carrying has gotten so westernized things have changed over the years. 

I think they can breathe better and have a better view up higher. Also more comfortable for you and more back support! I dont know what this second woman has her LO one in, but this is how I always think of the traditional back carriers. Maybe I am thinking of something different? The first pic states it is just a piece of cloth.
 



Attached Files:







baby wearing.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 25









baby-carrier.jpg
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## freckleonear

That top picture is a traditional rebozo and the bottom picture looks like it could be an amauti. It's amazing how there are so many different traditional ways of carrying babies throughout the world! I agree, personally I find it much nicer having my children high up on my back so they can see over my shoulder, but the kanga carries seem to work fine for the women who use it. :)


----------



## Sam292

Did any of you see Inside the human body on bbc1 last night? Skip ahead on iplayer to 22 mins in, and there is a good example of it. When i was in Ethiopia i saw people using bits of old sheets, blankets or just a simple towel to do it. Handy to know if you are ever caught without a sling and need one!


----------



## freckleonear

Yep I saw that! Talking of using towels and things, you've reminded me of a video I watched ages ago showing how to use a pair of trousers to back carry in an emergency!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq2KD-dBY6M

I also stumbled across this today, some little African girls demonstrating how to back carry. Sooooo cute! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o77V0celWB4&NR=1


----------



## Arcanegirl

The more i read this thread, i wonder if i would actually try it for around the house!
I like to get things done and if a back carry would help then i probably would!
eally dont think id do it outside though, front carries for that one!


----------



## lepaskilf

I tried with my LO when he was about a month old, I tried on my own as I knew OH wouldn't support me! He's not really into baby carrying as a whole, unless its the rucksack now Tom is old (less faf to put on basically!) anyway...

I coud never get him high enough, on the wrap baby website i seem to remember this being important as lo needs to rest their head on your neck for support. But I could never do it!


----------



## Sam292

lepaskilf said:


> I tried with my LO when he was about a month old, I tried on my own as I knew OH wouldn't support me! He's not really into baby carrying as a whole, unless its the rucksack now Tom is old (less faf to put on basically!) anyway...
> 
> I coud never get him high enough, on the wrap baby website i seem to remember this being important as lo needs to rest their head on your neck for support. But I could never do it!

How are you getting him on your back? I found with a hip scoot LO was too low for wrapping but if i superman him over my shoulder he is in a better position!

Try doing it with a mirror nearby to look in xx


----------



## Sam292

freckleonear said:


> Yep I saw that! Talking of using towels and things, you've reminded me of a video I watched ages ago showing how to use a pair of trousers to back carry in an emergency!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq2KD-dBY6M
> 
> I also stumbled across this today, some little African girls demonstrating how to back carry. Sooooo cute!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o77V0celWB4&NR=1

That is so cute! I love how they copy their mums, they will be so prepared by the time they become mothers themselves! 

Never thought of using trousers to wrap! Going to have to have a go! xx


----------



## iamgracie

Wow! I was holding my breath while watching that video! :huh: It looks easy but I'm not sure if it is! I might try it once my baby's bigger. Someone gave me that baby wrap thingy and I was like, what am I gonna do with this?! :haha: At least I've got an idea now. Thanks! :happydance:


----------



## aliss

iamgracie said:


> Wow! I was holding my breath while watching that video! :huh: It looks easy but I'm not sure if it is! I might try it once my baby's bigger. Someone gave me that baby wrap thingy and I was like, what am I gonna do with this?! :haha: At least I've got an idea now. Thanks! :happydance:

Dont' be scared hun, it's actually really easy once you get a hang of it!


----------



## lepaskilf

Sam292 said:


> lepaskilf said:
> 
> 
> I tried with my LO when he was about a month old, I tried on my own as I knew OH wouldn't support me! He's not really into baby carrying as a whole, unless its the rucksack now Tom is old (less faf to put on basically!) anyway...
> 
> I coud never get him high enough, on the wrap baby website i seem to remember this being important as lo needs to rest their head on your neck for support. But I could never do it!
> 
> How are you getting him on your back? I found with a hip scoot LO was too low for wrapping but if i superman him over my shoulder he is in a better position!
> 
> Try doing it with a mirror nearby to look in xxClick to expand...

I think this was the problem, I was always too scared to flip him over my shoulder!! I always layed him on the bed 1st on top of the wrap and went from there.

He's 20months now and not planning on having any more so will have to do the superman with my sis's lo due in sept!!! I'm sure she'll love that lol!!


----------



## lepaskilf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2amR7Z6UwA&feature=player_embedded

This one's my fave!


----------

